# Who has a TT on order currently or thinking of ordering one



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

So how many of us are there with a new TT on order at the moment or are considering ordering a new one ... out of interest.

Not long to go now (thankfully) for my TTS with delivery scheduled for March 8)


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm due my 2.0 tfsi quattro sline hopefully in march too


----------



## river123 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm thinking of ordering the TFSI (211) fwd. My current rwd car is dreadful on the winter roads but i'm a bit concerned what the torque steer is like, i def can't afford the quattro.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I have, TTS Roadster may / june delivery


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

/


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

river123 said:


> I'm thinking of ordering the TFSI (211) fwd. My current rwd car is dreadful on the winter roads but i'm a bit concerned what the torque steer is like, i def can't afford the quattro.


There is no torque steer!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Snake Pliskin said:


> So how many of us are there with a new TT on order at the moment or are considering ordering a new one ... out of interest.
> 
> Not long to go now (thankfully) for my TTS with delivery scheduled for March 8)


Not long to go now (thankfully) for my TTS with delivery scheduled for March :wink:


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Have a TT RS on order, hopefully delivery 1st of April


----------



## mon2s (Jan 1, 2011)

Diesel S Line Back Edition with provisional build week 8 for delivery in March


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

S-Line Black Edition ordered and getting in on March 7th! :lol:


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

Due to order (soon) the same spec as I have at the moment but with quattro and stronic and revert back to a coupe. Just not sure about the colour. The bad weather has decided me on having a FWD model sooner rather than later, Also never had flappy paddles before so that will be different. Have missed the aesthetic curves of my last coupe. Might go for Ibis again.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

davida-p said:


> Due to order (soon) the same spec as I have at the moment but with quattro and stronic and revert back to a coupe. Just not sure about the colour. The bad weather has decided me on having a FWD model sooner rather than later, Also never had flappy paddles before so that will be different. Have missed the aesthetic curves of my last coupe. Just not sure on the colour though. Might go for Ibis again.


:lol: :lol: :lol:

That didn't last long! If you're adding quattro I'd have to just upgrade to the TTS personally!


----------



## lancs_mark (Aug 28, 2010)

TTC 211 S-line, Ibis white, delivery April .. ish


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

richieshore said:


> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> > Due to order (soon) the same spec as I have at the moment but with quattro and stronic and revert back to a coupe. Just not sure about the colour. The bad weather has decided me on having a FWD model sooner rather than later, Also never had flappy paddles before so that will be different. Have missed the aesthetic curves of my last coupe. Just not sure on the colour though. Might go for Ibis again.
> ...


Don't!  though a distinct possibility. Seem to be pre-occupied with the lack of colours that I am always banging on about on here. :?


----------



## Harvester (Aug 24, 2010)

Got a new 211 tfsi 2wd a few weeks ago,... no problem with torque steer,..... bear in mind with this engine,..quattro comes with auto box...and although it's shown as quicker off the line,... due to the extra weight,.... from my test drives,.... the 2wd is quicker at overtaking speeds,...ie the 30 - 70 mph and such like. (+ you get more mpg with 2wd)
:?


----------



## zak875 (Aug 12, 2010)

ordered ttc s-line ibis white 2wd petrol and a few toys on 23rd Sep, been told mid-end Feb delivery


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

TDI for April/May.


----------



## paTTni (Jan 9, 2011)

TT TDi Black Edition, Daytona grey, tech, comfort & interior light packs, folding mirrors, hill hold.

ordered 10.01.11 - no firm build week from dealer, but showed me the Audi factory emails for estimated build weeks, and he reckons build week 9, for end of April / start of May to be on the safe side.


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

TTRS S tronic Coupe, 19" wheels, Daytona Grey, Magnetic Ride, Sports Exhaust + lots of other toys and deletion of fixed rear spoiler. Build weeks 8 - delivery ??


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Did have RS roadster on order.....took delivery last Saturday         

Hev x


----------



## yeborsky (Sep 24, 2010)

TTS on order, delivery May/June


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice ... so a fair few of us then 8)

In broad terms then it looks like ...

Feb: TTC sline

March: My TTS, Wallsengmag's TTS, 2.0 quattro S line, Diesel S line, S line black edition and possibly a TTRS

April: TTRS, TTC and a TDi

May: Hopefully Davelincs new TTS roadster and a Tdi black line

June: TTS

Others ...

Hev has already took recent delivery of an RS 8) 
A possible new order for a 2.0 
A possible new Coupe 2.0 Quattro S Line for Davida-p :twisted:

All sounds good for the coming months then with a good mix of S Line's, Black Line's, 2.0 Quattro's, TTS's and RS's 8)


----------



## Gyorgy (Jan 13, 2011)

TTS coupe, scuba blue with black/silver interior on order for beginning of May, to be called Gyorgy (which is Hungarian for George, the name of my current 2.0 TT which was named after a pet bullterrier - squat and powerful with big paws. The fact that the Audi factory is based in Gyor is a coincidence).


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> Did have RS roadster on order.....took delivery last Saturday
> 
> Hev x


Nobody likes a smart arse :wink:


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

TTS ordered mid-November, delivery April/May - I hope.


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

Ordered Sept 4th. Build week 3 (ie next week), due at dealers about 10th Feb'ish apparently.

TTC, S-tronic and quatro plus toys, in black with black styling pack.

(God to take it immediately or delay until 1st March. The agony).


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

jjg said:


> Build week 3 (ie next week), due at dealers about 10th Feb'ish apparently.
> 
> TTC, S-tronic and quatro plus toys, in black with black styling pack.


Hey I am build week 3 too and also ordered in September 

So due at Dealers around 10th Feb then eh

Hope to be able to view my car around then too

Getting pretty exciting now the delivery date is becoming more of a reality rather than a long distance dream 8)


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Wallsendmag ... you been given a build date / delivery date for your solar TTS yet ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Hey Wallsendmag ... you been given a build date / delivery date for your solar TTS yet ?


No not bothered tbh as long as it is here for March.


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

TT RS S-Tronic coupe in Ibis. Build week 7, so around mid March delivery, regards, SIMON.


----------



## David_1 (Sep 7, 2010)

TT Coupé Quattro due in March; I'll start to get excited when they build it in a few weeks.


----------



## JPA (Sep 24, 2010)

TT Coupe S-line - Daytona Grey due on 1st March. I had a call from the dealer the other day to say that it had been built and was an it's way - anyone know how long before pick-up the cars are generally delivered at the dealer?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

/


----------



## mon2s (Jan 1, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> Saw a daytona BE today, really doesnt suit the car. (IMO)


Why? Is it the lack of chrome detail on the grille & fogs or the titanium wheels or both? Its my concern that the Daytona needs the chrome but I haven't seen a BE in the flesh.

I'm still in a spin over my order but its not too late to revert to an S Line spec car (just)


----------



## JPA (Sep 24, 2010)

Forgive my ignorance, but what's a 'BE'?


----------



## MancTT (Jan 27, 2009)

Poojah said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what's a 'BE'?


Black Edition.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Just had an update on my car ... it WAS scheduled for build this week.

Turns out it is already built and in transit to the Dealers 

I should be able to view it by the end of this month 8)


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Just had an update on my car ... it WAS scheduled for build this week.
> 
> Turns out it is already built and in transit to the Dealers
> 
> I should be able to view it by the end of this month 8)


Good news, what was the original date they gave you for your tts Snake Pliskin?
Dont forget the photos


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Dave,

My build date was week 3 which is this week, so I am assuming it was built last week.

I ordered in September for delivery in March, so everything looks to be on time 100%


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> My build date was week 3 which is this week, so I am assuming it was built last week.
> 
> I ordered in September for delivery in March, so everything looks to be on time 100%


Will you pick her up when she,s ready or wait until March?


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Will defo wait till March mate for collection and new reg for the sake of a few weeks.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Will defo wait till March mate for collection and new reg for the sake of a few weeks.


I don,t blame you really, you were expecting a March pick , with the original build dates


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Just had an update on my car ... it WAS scheduled for build this week.
> 
> Turns out it is already built and in transit to the Dealers
> 
> I should be able to view it by the end of this month 8)


As the tts arrived yet?


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

It hasn't arrived yet :?

Dealer cannot tell me an exact date of arrival, its just a case of when it arrives it arrives.

Can't be much longer though .... I hope !


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Got a TT Convertible S Line on order with a few toys in Ibis ordered 15 Dec, Built this week.....go Figure   ......... did somebody say the dsg is quattro on this thread or am i going mad !!!!!


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

bozzy96 said:


> Got a TT Convertible S Line on order with a few toys in Ibis ordered 15 Dec, Built this week.....go Figure   ......... did somebody say the dsg is quattro on this thread or am i going mad !!!!!


DSG doesn't mean quattro however quattro does mean DSG. make sense?


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

bozzy96 said:


> Got a TT Convertible S Line on order with a few toys in Ibis ordered 15 Dec, Built this week.....go Figure   ......... did somebody say the dsg is quattro on this thread or am i going mad !!!!!


Did you get a good deal and trade in on your current one, having had it about a year? Did you go for ibis again?

You haven't knackered it already doing weddings and proms? :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

davida-p said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > Got a TT Convertible S Line on order with a few toys in Ibis ordered 15 Dec, Built this week.....go Figure   ......... did somebody say the dsg is quattro on this thread or am i going mad !!!!!
> ...


They are actually replacing the car free of charge as the roof leaks and they cannot fix it so its being swopped, i had the option of different colours and options but just can't see anything better than Ibis, the colour suits the size of the car and i have a set of RS rims lined up to go straight on so should look sweet !!!!!! ........... 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

bozzy96 said:


> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> > bozzy96 said:
> ...


Ok, I see now. Hope you have better luck with the new one. No leaks with mine...so far


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

It's landed...!

Just had the call, it's arrived at the port in England. Probably with the dealer at the weekend and ready for collection from about the 11th Feb. I just asked for it to be kept until the 1st March. Arrrgh. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Waited 6 months and now I've asked the dealers to hold on to it for another two, two and half weeks just for the plate. So close and yet....


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

jjg said:


> It's landed...!
> 
> Just had the call, it's arrived at the port in England. Probably with the dealer at the weekend and ready for collection from about the 11th Feb. I just asked for it to be kept until the 1st March. Arrrgh. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Waited 6 months and now I've asked the dealers to hold on to it for another two, two and half weeks just for the plate. So close and yet....


It'll be worth more money at resale time so it's a no-brainer. The two weeks will soon pass.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Mine has been built for over 2 weeks but still not arrived at the Dealers ... hopefully any day now !


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hopefully by March 1st Snake Pliskin, its probably at immingham docks at the moment


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah I hope so ... getting a bit excited now I know its getting a lot closer to delivery.

I am no longer counting months, I am down to the last few weeks although its strange how the time does seem to pass quickly once you reach this point.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Mine's in the country


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Yeah I hope so ... getting a bit excited now I know its getting a lot closer to delivery.
> 
> I am no longer counting months, I am down to the last few weeks although its strange how the time does seem to pass quickly once you reach this point.


Im down to 5 months now


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> Mine's in the country


this country i hope


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Mine's in the country


Nice one ... sounds like your TTS could have been on the same ship as mine.

You gonna go see your car when your Dealer gets it ?

Dealer now advised he expects to take delivery of my car next week ... so the anticipation has to continue for a while longer yet !


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

davelincs said:


> Im down to 5 months now


Yep and 5 months is better than 6 ... it will soon pass and your scuba blue S will look great in June 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Snake Pliskin said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Mine's in the country
> ...


Not sure they don't go to the dealers ,they have a prep centre for the group.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Arr right so not quite so straight forward then.

I am sure your Salesman could sort you a sneaky preview though if you twisted his arm.

Unless you wanna wait till collection day to see the car for the 1st time .. which in itself is quite appealing :roll:


----------



## David_1 (Sep 7, 2010)

I've just had the call - the TTC Quattro is built and ready to be shipped! Ordered 18th September, which seems so long ago now. That's really made my day


----------



## zak875 (Aug 12, 2010)

ordered 23rd Sep, email from dealer today confirmed build week 7 (next week) due for delivery mid-end march. excited is an understatement


----------



## HJ2007 (Nov 27, 2010)

Ordered end of October, in production this week, I can't wait. TDI S-Line.


----------



## 12snowy (Dec 4, 2009)

Ordered November, build week 05 and will arrive early March


----------



## MancTT (Jan 27, 2009)

Due in at the dealers this week.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

richieshore said:


> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> > Due to order (soon) the same spec as I have at the moment but with quattro and stronic and revert back to a coupe. Just not sure about the colour. The bad weather has decided me on having a FWD model sooner rather than later, Also never had flappy paddles before so that will be different. Have missed the aesthetic curves of my last coupe. Just not sure on the colour though. Might go for Ibis again.
> ...


+1 if you can afford it you'd be as well going for the TTS


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Arr right so not quite so straight forward then.
> 
> I am sure your Salesman could sort you a sneaky preview though if you twisted his arm.
> 
> Unless you wanna wait till collection day to see the car for the 1st time .. which in itself is quite appealing :roll:


Is it in Lincoln yet?


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Mine still not arrived yet but assured it is imminent late this week / early next :roll: 
Guess they are extra busy with it getting close to the change of reg plate in a few weeks.
It is built and on its way, so I am 'fairly' relaxed


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Snake pliskin, is that fairly relaxed, and excited, or just fairly relaxed?


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

ha ha ... extremely excited and 'trying' to keep relaxed about the final stages of the wait


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

well i suppose 20 day wait is better than 110 days,dont forget the photos


----------



## ron_cov (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi I have a Roadster 1.8 sport should be March but they wont actually give me a delivery date shame really as part of the Brochure promise is if they dont meet the delivery date they provide a car so no date no car tricky people at Audi :?


----------



## mon2s (Jan 1, 2011)

ron_cov said:


> Hi I have a Roadster 1.8 sport should be March but they wont actually give me a delivery date shame really as part of the Brochure promise is if they dont meet the delivery date they provide a car so no date no car tricky people at Audi :?


To be fair to Audi, it would be impossible to give you a delivery date until it has actually arrived at the dealers in the UK and is ready for them to register and prepare for you.

Before that it has got to be built, transported to the port, shipped, go through customs and then get sent on to your dealer - i.e. a lot of variables that can't be predicted.

Mine has now had a confirmed build for next week so I know all being well I should have it for mid-March.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

zak875 said:


> ordered 23rd Sep, email from dealer today confirmed build week 7 (next week) due for delivery mid-end march. excited is an understatement


That's odd. My dealer has just confirmed my build week 8 will be built next week.
I think your dealer is a week out as we're in week 7 so you car is being built now!


----------



## zak875 (Aug 12, 2010)

Martin L said:


> zak875 said:
> 
> 
> > ordered 23rd Sep, email from dealer today confirmed build week 7 (next week) due for delivery mid-end march. excited is an understatement
> ...


I believe were in week 6 according to my blackberry calendar, can anyone confirm?

Also I dont understand how i ordered my tt end of Sep and looks like ill be getting it in mid-late march yet some people have ordered oct-nov and are getting march deliveries also???

cheers


----------



## MancTT (Jan 27, 2009)

zak875 said:


> I believe were in week 6 according to my blackberry calendar, can anyone confirm?


Definitely build week 6 this week.


----------



## Mafletch (Jan 10, 2011)

zak875 said:


> Martin L said:
> 
> 
> > zak875 said:
> ...


I placed my order early last month for TT coupe s-line s-tronic and am awaiting confirmation of build week 8. Either very optimistic or very lucky!


----------



## mon2s (Jan 1, 2011)

I think the diesel TT's are on a fairly short lead time at the moment.

Mine was ordered in mid Jan with a projected March delivery and it is now confirmed as a week 7 build (next week) so no delays or false promises!


----------



## ron_cov (Feb 8, 2011)

mon2s said:


> ron_cov said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I have a Roadster 1.8 sport should be March but they wont actually give me a delivery date shame really as part of the Brochure promise is if they dont meet the delivery date they provide a car so no date no car tricky people at Audi :?
> ...


Thanks for the info a lot more than my dealer has told me ,Pleased yours is confirmed I will just have to be patient by the way not sure yet how to add things to the bottom of my posts but Mine is a Sport Roadster 2011confort pack Black leather heated seats Pearl Black paintwork


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Two weeks six days and counting


----------



## TT HEAD! (Feb 10, 2011)

Just about to order a 2.0 TDI S Line coupe (Ibis White)

Eeeeeeeekkk!!! Cant wait!!! Only 5 months to wait!!!


----------



## Dromedary (Jan 5, 2011)

TT HEAD! said:


> Just about to order a 2.0 TDI S Line coupe (Ibis White)
> 
> Eeeeeeeekkk!!! Cant wait!!! Only 5 months to wait!!!


There seem to be a few of these in dealer stock around the country so subject to what extras you want you might get one earlier than waiting for a factory build.
Sadly there are fewer 2.0 TFSI red coupes about which is what I want!


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

AEW003 said:


> TTRS S tronic Coupe, 19" wheels, Daytona Grey, Magnetic Ride, Sports Exhaust + lots of other toys and deletion of fixed rear spoiler. Build weeks 8 - delivery ??


Confirmed build week 8; delivery early/mid March  .


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Dromedary said:


> TT HEAD! said:
> 
> 
> > Just about to order a 2.0 TDI S Line coupe (Ibis White)
> ...


When I was enquiring last month, the lead time on a TDi wasn't too bad, my local dealer could have had a build to order with a lead time of about 3 months, there was quite a large selection either in stock or with delivery in a few weeks as well.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Whooooo Hoooooo !!! Ordered 15th December, Goes into build next Week !!! see you soon 8) 8) 8)


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

bozzy96 said:


> Whooooo Hoooooo !!! Ordered 15th December, Goes into build next Week !!! see you soon 8) 8) 8)


Nice one, that's v. quick  . Only wish mine was!


----------



## Genelennon (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi,
Just a new member, but been browsing the forum since I decided on the TT over another Z4!

I ordered a TTC S Line Black Edition on 31st Jan with a build week 9. Dealer said the system was showing a green light so hopefully be delivered mid April. They also contacted me to say there's one due beginning of March but want to try and sell my own car first and going on holiday around that time so just going to wait.

I thought Audi lead times were supposed to be pretty bad but this seems quite reasonable???


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi
I just chopped a Z4 for a TT. Hope the build quality is as solid as the BMW. Build week 6 for mid-march delivery. Suprised me too...


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Genelennon said:


> Hi,
> Just a new member, but been browsing the forum since I decided on the TT over another Z4!
> 
> I ordered a TTC S Line Black Edition on 31st Jan with a build week 9. Dealer said the system was showing a green light so hopefully be delivered mid April. They also contacted me to say there's one due beginning of March but want to try and sell my own car first and going on holiday around that time so just going to wait.
> ...


It can depend on the dealer, some will already have a build slot allocated and just change the spec of that order to your requirements.


----------



## drwho76 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hello,
I've ordered a TT-S Coupé, order confirmed December 24th, build week is week 10 (March 7th).
I should be able to get it somewhere in April.

Vehicle details:
TT-S Coupé manual gearbox
- Exterior colour: Ibis white
- Interior colour: Black silk Nappa leather with silver stritching
- Comfort package
- Technology package
- Door mirrors electrically folding
- Type pressure loss indicator
- Interior light package
- Electric lumbar support
- BOSE surround sound system
PS: it's a LHD since I don't live in UK.

Cheers,
Michel


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

OK ORDER UPDATE, WAS BUILD WEEK 7, HAD A CALL THIS WEEK, ITS BUILT AND ON THE WAY DELIVERY 1ST OF MARCH !!!! ORDERED 15TH DECEMBER,        WELL DONE AUDI 8) 8)


----------



## 12snowy (Dec 4, 2009)

Build week 05 and now awaiting transport to UK.


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

Build week 8 and is now on the ship and on its way :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Best estimate to taking delivery is about 10 to 14 sleeps


----------



## mon2s (Jan 1, 2011)

Ordered week 2. Build week 7. Today's update shows it at the port of Emden awaiting shipping. On target for delivery mid-March 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

30 minutes and counting


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Getting mine next week


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

Mine's at the docks (still)!  Still on schedule though for next week(ish) :?


----------



## Mafletch (Jan 10, 2011)

Build week 8 Daytona Grey 2.0 TFSi S-line Dealer confirmed she's built and awaiting shipping arrival 2-3 weeks.


----------



## mad chemist (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi there,

This is hopefully my first post of many. I'm defecting from the dark-side.

Got an Ibis white TTRS on order. Delivery July.

Comfort pack,
Tech pack II (AMI),
Graphite 19" wheels,
Sport exhaust,
Magnetic ride.

Can't wait,

Mad.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Ordered

Waited

Arrived

Delivered

Enjoying

:twisted:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Ordered
> 
> Waited
> 
> ...


You Forgot Driving! :lol: 8)


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

leenx said:


> Snake Pliskin said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered
> ...


... and cleaning :lol:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Snake Pliskin said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > Snake Pliskin said:
> ...


Oh yeah :lol:


----------



## mon2s (Jan 1, 2011)

Mine's still at the dock awaiting shipping for the second week . . . . and it was all going so well !


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

mon2s said:


> Mine's still at the dock awaiting shipping for the second week . . . . and it was all going so well !


Properly next to mine    Still waiting . . . . :? :?


----------



## mon2s (Jan 1, 2011)

AEW003 said:


> Properly next to mine    Still waiting . . . . :? :?


If they get the Daytona's mixed up and I get your RS, I can't promise I'll fess up!!


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

mon2s said:


> AEW003 said:
> 
> 
> > Properly next to mine    Still waiting . . . . :? :?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Don't worry - I will !!!! 
Looks like we have a similar spec as well. :roll:


----------



## FL3TCH (Jan 26, 2011)

I think the three of ours are waiting to be loaded onto the same Boat! Must be a daytona thing... Possibly the port guards have fallen for the paint flecks and won't let them leave! 

It will be interesting to see who gets theirs first!

The race is on! :lol:


----------



## FL3TCH (Jan 26, 2011)

mon2s said:


> Mine's still at the dock awaiting shipping for the second week . . . . and it was all going so well !


This is probably better news than it seems, fro what I have read, cars can sit at Emden awaiting shipping for UP TO 2 weeks, thelogistics of loading vessels with a few hundred brand new cars can take a while... (just watched a documentary on car carrying vessels - I'm taking this new car fever to new heights)...

So in theory, you're car just missed the slot for the previous ship and will be on the next one, which, by the looks of it, and this is good news for me, should be any time now! 

I'm going to look into which vessels are used to transport the cars from Emden, And we may be able to track the progress of the ships on line! I will post any findings on here! (ps I'm 21 and it's a friday night... I should be out meeting girls and getting lost in a whirlwind of mistakes... Instead I'm googling ships, hurry up Audi and free me from this hell!)


----------



## mon2s (Jan 1, 2011)

FL3TCH said:


> This is probably better news than it seems, fro what I have read, cars can sit at Emden awaiting shipping for UP TO 2 weeks, thelogistics of loading vessels with a few hundred brand new cars can take a while... (just watched a documentary on car carrying vessels - I'm taking this new car fever to new heights)...
> 
> So in theory, you're car just missed the slot for the previous ship and will be on the next one, which, by the looks of it, and this is good news for me, should be any time now!
> 
> I'm going to look into which vessels are used to transport the cars from Emden, And we may be able to track the progress of the ships on line! I will post any findings on here! (ps I'm 21 and it's a friday night... I should be out meeting girls and getting lost in a whirlwind of mistakes... Instead I'm googling ships, hurry up Audi and free me from this hell!)


 :lol: Funny post FL3TCH! Get a grip on your shipping obsession before its too late!!

I think your theory is correct and my car probably just missed getting on the last boat which I assume was crammed with all the March 1st cars. Hopefully the ship with our Daytona's has or is about to sail.

Good luck with your shipping research - report anything exciting to us. (Welcome to the forum BTW  )


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Well mines waiting at the dock too...


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

Found this on a VW forum: http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6930.

Not had a chance to pursue the links on this thread at the moment but it may give some idea to when the cars are coming across; assuming that VW and Audi cars are transported together.


----------



## mon2s (Jan 1, 2011)

AEW003 said:


> Found this on a VW forum: http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6930.
> 
> Not had a chance to pursue the links on this thread at the moment but it may give some idea to when the cars are coming across; assuming that VW and Audi cars are transported together.


Excellent info thanks!

The ship 'Main Highway' which is used by VAG for car transport is approaching Grimsby from Emden as I type (ETA 15:00) so fingers crossed this is the one our cars are on!!


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

mon2s said:


> AEW003 said:
> 
> 
> > Found this on a VW forum: http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6930.
> ...


Let's hope they're all on their way!


----------



## dd110 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello,

I'm returning to he Audi fold; previously had a Mk1 3.2 DSG but traded it in once my mileage was exceedng 20,000 miles a year as it (coupled with my heavy right foot) meant it was costing too much for the black stuff.

Coming from a BMW 120d M-sport and I've just ordered a new TT this morning, hoping it will turn up in May:

Spec is:

TT 2.0 TSFI quattro S-line S-tronic
Scuba blue
19" 5-segment wheels
Audi magnetic ride
Tech pack 2 (AMI)
Bose
Comfort pack
Storage pack
Interior light pack
Heated seats

Managed to (I think!) get a decent deal with my local dealer after two weeks of back and forth, total discount of 11.70%

Just wanted to get a couple of opinions:

1) Am I missing any options I'm going to regret when I pick the car up?

2) What is the best option for me to get the bodywork prepped i.e. should I go for dealer or third party applied Supaguard (but not at £350 odd they were quoting!) or is there a local detailer (West Midlands) that can wax and seal the paint / wheels etc and do the job just right?

Thanks in advance


----------



## FL3TCH (Jan 26, 2011)

dd110 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm returning to he Audi fold; previously had a Mk1 3.2 DSG but traded it in once my mileage was exceedng 20,000 miles a year as it (coupled with my heavy right foot) meant it was costing too much for the black stuff.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mon2s! Lets hope this is the one, if not, 4 car carriers arrived at Emden yesterday so it looks like something is happening!

Welcome to the forum dd110!

You've got a gret spec there and I can't think of anything you've missed, I was very careful to make sure I had everything I wanted and nothing that would make me think 'should have got that'... Did loads of research etc... And you've got more on there than me!

The only thing might be that you must have paid TTS money, but I suppose so did I and there are reasons for not going down that route!

In regards to the paint sealant, DO NOT pay the dealer for their Autoglym service. They charge nearly double what independant places do. I ended up getting it for free as part of the deal and will probably get it re-done with JewelUltra Diamondbrite when it arrives if it idn't as gteat as they claim. You can get this done for around £260 as opposed to the £400+ the dealer asks for!


----------



## mon2s (Jan 1, 2011)

dd110 said:


> 1) Am I missing any options I'm going to regret when I pick the car up?


Hi dd110 & welcome to the forum.

NICE spec! The only thing I think you are missing (IMO) is the extended leather pack at £365 I think its a worthwhile addition - having seen it in a demo car, I felt it made the interior a bit special.


----------



## Shefferin (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

First post here, so please forgive me if I'm asking anything obvious!

Placed an order for a new Audi TT 2.0 TFSI manual Black Edition on the 1st March. Sales person has advised I should expect delivery by mid May, does this seem realistic? I've read some horror stories of 6 month waits for Audi TTs so I don't want to get my hopes up in vain. Does anyone who has gone through the ordering process have any tips for making sure that things are on track? I've read about build dates but I'm not completely clear on what to expect.

After placing my order and then finding the forum (wrong way around I know!) I think I've made a mistake by not ordering the Tech Pack. Should I be able to add this after placing my order?


----------



## mon2s (Jan 1, 2011)

Shefferin said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> First post here, so please forgive me if I'm asking anything obvious!
> 
> ...


Hi Shefferin - welcome to the forum 

Congrats on placing your order. Regardng your estimated delivery - seems feasible - mine is due for delivery in the next 7-10 days from an order placed in January. So far everything has been as per the original time estimates I was given. Your dealer won't be able to be more accurate until very close to the actual build week of the car - until the factory confirm that date it is out of the dealers hands - it will just have a provisional build week until it goes confirmed.

Unfortunately there is not a lot you can do to check it is on track. My dealer started weekly communication with me once the car status went from provisional to confirmed. Don't expect to hear anything until then as there is nothing to tell. :?

You will be fine to change your spec up until a few weeks before the build. Definitely worth going for the Tech pack IMO.


----------



## dd110 (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you Fl3th and Mon2s!

I was tempted by the leather option, my current car has something similar but the thing I'd most like is a proper OEM arm rest.

Shefferin - I ordered mine yesterday and was given a mid-May delivery date, no reason to doubt it...yet! I'd say that the Tech pack is a must have, especially if you want to hook up an iPod or such like, makes it far easier to pick what you want to hear and the Bluetooth for the phone is a bonus.


----------



## Shefferin (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you for the reply mon2s and dd110. Fingers crossed everything goes as planned and I can pick the car up in May!

I've been trying to find a little more information about the tech pack, but the brochure isn't much use. I test drove a Golf GTI with sat nav and it could display directions and song names on the DIS in the centre of the dashboard, which seemed like a useful feature. Is this the same on the TT? Also, can the unit be used to play music from SD card, or it that used to update the software?


----------



## dd110 (Feb 19, 2011)

Shefferin said:


> Thank you for the reply mon2s and dd110. Fingers crossed everything goes as planned and I can pick the car up in May!
> 
> I've been trying to find a little more information about the tech pack, but the brochure isn't much use. I test drove a Golf GTI with sat nav and it could display directions and song names on the DIS in the centre of the dashboard, which seemed like a useful feature. Is this the same on the TT? Also, can the unit be used to play music from SD card, or it that used to update the software?


There are two versions of the Tech pack depending on whether you want a CD changer or AMI. You also get Bluetooth and of course the DVD nav.

Yes, you can use the two SD slots for MP3 playback. Maximum card support on the current cars is 32 Gb.


----------



## mon2s (Jan 1, 2011)

The AMI also allows you to connect a USB memory stick and play your tunes from it. Thats what I do in my currect car and I wanted to keep this function.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Has anybody got there car yet recently?
Spoke to my dealer and my car has made it to the UK but its the transport firm holding things up getting the car out of the docks 
My eta is still unknown...


----------



## mon2s (Jan 1, 2011)

Martin L said:


> Has anybody got there car yet recently?
> Spoke to my dealer and my car has made it to the UK but its the transport firm holding things up getting the car out of the docks
> My eta is still unknown...


Mine arrived at Grimsby port last weekend and got delivered to my dealer yesterday - picking it up on Wednesday.

In the words of Mr H Simpson, Woohoo!!


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

Martin L said:


> Has anybody got there car yet recently?
> Spoke to my dealer and my car has made it to the UK but its the transport firm holding things up getting the car out of the docks
> My eta is still unknown...


Due to the rush on for the Mar '11 regs mine has now been waiting for 2+ weeks in Germany  . Dealer thinks it should be shipped to the UK this weekend; best guess for delivery is w/b 19 March. :?


----------



## zak875 (Aug 12, 2010)

Mine was confirmed build week 7 im still waiting  had an email on the 7th March to say my car is awaiting shipment to the UK. How much longer do you guys think ill be waiting?? How long does it taker to deliver from confirmed build week?

cheers


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

zak875 said:


> Mine was confirmed build week 7 im still waiting  had an email on the 7th March to say my car is awaiting shipment to the UK. How much longer do you guys think ill be waiting?? How long does it taker to deliver from confirmed build week?
> 
> cheers


This is a summary of what my dealer has told me:

As soon as the cars are built they are taken pretty much immediately to the port. From then it can be approx 10 working days from arriving at the port until they are loaded and shipped to the UK; however this can take up to 15 working days (ie. 3 weeks) during busy periods such as when the UK reg. plates change. As soon as the car lands in the UK the dealer then gets the car registered and then it's sent to the dealership, however sometimes the car can wait at the docks in the UK until the dealer requests delivery; this can take a few days.

For me the dealer has assured me that mine will be sent straight from the UK port to the dealership as it's the first TTRS they have sold and they are anxious to get it asap.

After it reaches the dealer they then need a day or so to check the car and prepare it for handover. In all I was told it could take anything up to 4 weeks from build date until actually getting the car. My car was built in week 8 so I'm expecting the car no later the week after next.

Hope this helps.


----------



## zak875 (Aug 12, 2010)

AEW003 said:


> zak875 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine was confirmed build week 7 im still waiting  had an email on the 7th March to say my car is awaiting shipment to the UK. How much longer do you guys think ill be waiting?? How long does it taker to deliver from confirmed build week?
> ...


Thanks helps a lot, so mine was built a week before and apparantly they only take 10 hours to build, should hopefully get mine in the next 10 days. ours were prob on the same boat


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

zak875 said:


> AEW003 said:
> 
> 
> > zak875 said:
> ...


No problem.  My dealer has said that he would contact me on Monday with an update on the progress this w/e; from memory I think he said that there were 2 or 3 ship loads expected over to the UK Fri-Sun. Frustrating is not the word :?


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

My car was built week 7, and told a week ago it was on a ship, not heard anything since, so i now dont know where its up to. But its certainly not a problem at all, with whats going on in the world at the moment, regards, SIMON.


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

Simon H said:


> My car was built week 7, and told a week ago it was on a ship, not heard anything since, so i now dont know where its up to. But its certainly not a problem at all, with whats going on in the world at the moment, regards, SIMON.


Too true, you're right.

I supposed compared to being near a 8.9 richter scale earthquake, a 33 feet high tsunami and half a dozen nuclear plants losing their primary source of cooling with a minor fuel element rupture in one of them then waiting for a further week or two for a car is no real hardship.


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

AEW003 said:


> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> > My car was built week 7, and told a week ago it was on a ship, not heard anything since, so i now dont know where its up to. But its certainly not a problem at all, with whats going on in the world at the moment, regards, SIMON.
> ...


Hi Mate,
Have you any plans for your car, when it lands ?.I think we are a couple of lucky chaps, who are waiting for this car, with the correct gearbox fitted  .All the best with it, regards, SIMON.


----------



## TT HEAD! (Feb 10, 2011)

My new baby will be delivered on the 1st September 2011, I have gone for the TDI 2.0 S Line (Ibis White) I am soooooooooo excited only 172 days to go!


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

Simon H said:


> AEW003 said:
> 
> 
> > Simon H said:
> ...


Simon, planning to get the car run in asap afterwards. I have been given the 'green light' to go out all weekend, every weekend and most evenings as well. As I live right in the middle of England most places are 2-3 hours away. As soon as it's run in then I'm planning a tour either to SW of England or NW of Scotland; probably SW of England as I've done NW of Scotland. After that I may let the children and my wife in it!! You? Andrew


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Great. Im off to Scotland in the RS for Easter, funnily enough, the North West area, around Aberdeenshire, and the Grampian Mountain region. There are some fantastic roads up there, just right for the RS, regards, SIMON.


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

If you the get the chance have a go on the roads between Kyles of Lochalsh, Lock Ewe, Ullapool and then north up to Cape Wrath. Many years ago I took my M3 (which I now no longer have) from Thurso to Ullapool to Kyles of L'alsh then to Fort William and then down towards Glasgow area. 10 hours playing on the most fantastic roads and the only speed cameras or policemen I saw was when I approached Glasgow.


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

AEW003 said:


> If you the get the chance have a go on the roads between Kyles of Lochalsh, Lock Ewe, Ullapool and then north up to Cape Wrath. Many years ago I took my M3 (which I now no longer have) from Thurso to Ullapool to Kyles of L'alsh then to Fort William and then down towards Glasgow area. 10 hours playing on the most fantastic roads and the only speed cameras or policemen I saw was when I approached Glasgow.


Ive been up to Eilean Donan castle, which is just short of the Kyle Of Lochalsh, which is as you say, some of the most fantastic scenery and roads imaginable. Thanks for the heads up, regards, SIMON.  .


----------



## FrogPrince (Oct 10, 2010)

Quite a number of ships from Emden have carried VAG products to the UK in the last seven days. VAG's usual carrier, Kess "K" Line, have visited Emden five times before going to Grimsby. Two other car carrying cargo ships visited Emden before going to Grimsby and Sheerness, again in the last few days. So I'm hoping this means that the wait for my own week 9 built TT is almost over.

Having read my post, I realise I sound a touch obsessed.


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

FrogPrince said:


> Quite a number of ships from Emden have carried VAG products to the UK in the last seven days. VAG's usual carrier, Kess "K" Line, have visited Emden five times before going to Grimsby. Two other car carrying cargo ships visited Emden before going to Grimsby and Sheerness, again in the last few days. So I'm hoping this means that the wait for my own week 9 built TT is almost over.
> 
> Having read my post, I realise I sound a touch obsessed.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
It's okay it's quite normal (I think/hope so).


----------



## zak875 (Aug 12, 2010)

Just spoke to my dealer, I was confirmed build week 7 and apparantly its still waiting to be put on the ship and reckon it'll be 2 weeks from now, we are now week 11 so it will be 6 weeks from confirmed build to delivery!! Surely this is not right??? Not impressed


----------



## Gyorgy (Jan 13, 2011)

Picked mine up (Scuba Blue TTS) from Norwich Audi on Friday. It was built second half of February. Ordered around beginning of December (time flies!), but it was one the dealer already had on the books subject to final options/cosmetics being specced.


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Spoke to my dealer today, to check progress, and now told that, the TT RS is made in Hungary, then has to go back to Germany, to be checked over, then finally sent over here. My car is still over the other side somewhere, but he cant tell me exactly. So my week 7 build, is looking like week 12 maybe 13 delivery ?, regards, SIMON. :? .


----------



## zak875 (Aug 12, 2010)

how long does it take once the car is on the ship?

cheers


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

Simon H said:


> Spoke to my dealer today, to check progress, and now told that, the TT RS is made in Hungary, then has to go back to Germany, to be checked over, then finally sent over here. My car is still over the other side somewhere, but he cant tell me exactly. So my week 7 build, is looking like week 12 maybe 13 delivery ?, regards, SIMON. :? .


Similar to me. My car has been at the docks for 15 working days which is the max.   My dealer has told me that he is going to start badgering the sales office to find out what has happened and let me know tomorrow (apparently they can't start this investigation until the 15 days is up).

However all is not lost because the same dealer has told me that they have an A3 on the system that shows the same status as my RS and they have notification of delivery to the dealership tomorrow. So the "computer system" showing where the cars are is obviously not accurate. There is a possibility that both your and my RS are in the country but the Audi computer tracking system is not just reflecting this status - I'll know more tomorrow. Andrew


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

AEW003 said:


> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> > Spoke to my dealer today, to check progress, and now told that, the TT RS is made in Hungary, then has to go back to Germany, to be checked over, then finally sent over here. My car is still over the other side somewhere, but he cant tell me exactly. So my week 7 build, is looking like week 12 maybe 13 delivery ?, regards, SIMON. :? .
> ...


Thanks Andrew,
Keep us informed if you hear any more. Im sure it will all be worth it in the end. Im pretending to be upset, so they might lend me an R8 V10 for a couple of days  , regards, SIMON.


----------



## mon2s (Jan 1, 2011)

zak875 said:


> how long does it take once the car is on the ship?
> 
> cheers


Ship arrives at Grimsby within 24 hours - and is fully unloaded within 24 hours of arrival (even at weekends). Then you car has to sit waiting for the transporter to take it to the dealership. This arrangement seems to be made by someone other than the dealer. Mine took 5 days to get to the dealer. Then it's just 48 hours for PDI and its ready to collect!


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

Simon H said:


> AEW003 said:
> 
> 
> > Simon H said:
> ...


And so the story continues . . . the dealer confirmed today that my car is in Germany. There is a ship scheduled to leave tonight and another one on Friday. Experience from the dealer has shown that, after the 15 day limit, if the dealer enquires about a particular car it's invariably loaded onto the next available ship; so for me this could be tonight which means it should be ready for me by next Monday at the latest. If the car is on the Friday ship it should be ready by a week tomorrow. I'll know by CoP tomorrow if the car was loaded (or not) on the ship tonight.

It seems that there is a bit of a backlog and whoever shouts first (if the car has waited more than the 15 working days) gets the car loaded first.

Very frustrating :x

Simon have you had any joy/news on your RS?

Andrew


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Andrew,
After the dealer telling me yesterday, that my car is either in Hungary or Germany, i dont have a clue as to where it is. Last week, it was on a ship on its way here, so im going backwards. Im unsure as to why the dealer cant keep a track of their new cars, at every point of their journey. Im sure they would know if we hadnt paid them for it, down to the last penny at any point in the transaction. Although its not the end of the world, i have to confess to being slightly dissapointed. I was told right at the beginning, week 7 build, week 9/10 delivery, we are at week 12 very shortly, and no sign at all.Regards, SIMON.


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

Simon H said:


> Andrew,
> After the dealer telling me yesterday, that my car is either in Hungary or Germany, i dont have a clue as to where it is. Last week, it was on a ship on its way here, so im going backwards. Im unsure as to why the dealer cant keep a track of their new cars, at every point of their journey. Im sure they would know if we hadnt paid them for it, down to the last penny at any point in the transaction. Although its not the end of the world, i have to confess to being slightly dissapointed. I was told right at the beginning, week 7 build, week 9/10 delivery, we are at week 12 very shortly, and no sign at all.Regards, SIMON.


Simon, sorry to hear that. I think that the Audi system of track the vehicle post manufacture leaves a bit to be desired.

I get the impression that the dealer(s) are somewhat frustrated as well and that their arms are tied and unable to do much about it until the 15 (working) day window expires, which I guess it has for us both. This, coupled with the fact that we are waiting for our cars soon after the initial surge of cars in time for the new reg. changes, has meant that there is a backlog and I think our cars (and probably a few others) are in this backlog. You may find that your car is on one of the 2 ships due across this week; let's hope they both are! Andrew


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sounds more like its been damaged in transit and they are repairing it....
Audi are running two ferries/week at the moment.

Wifes was built and shipped to the dealers in 4 days and ready for collection 2 days after that.


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Sounds more like its been damaged in transit and they are repairing it....
> Audi are running two ferries/week at the moment.
> 
> Wifes was built and shipped to the dealers in 4 days and ready for collection 2 days after that.


Tosh,
Was your wifes an RS ?.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like export cars have priority.
I ordered mine at the end of September,and have been given build week 20 !
I wanted it delivered for week 14,so it's a bit of a disappointment.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

deleted


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


What are you going to get next? Non Audi? How much did you get for your Wife's RS if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

deleted


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

I ordered a new 2.0 TDI Daytona Grey, Black Edition with Tech pack, comfort pack, heated seats, Bose, Bluetooth etc on Monday 14 March '11 and I pick it up on 31 March '11. It was on the "system" with all the toys that I wanted so I ordered it ! I got a 5.5% discount and Audi care cover thrown in! Cant wait.........


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> I dont know.
> 
> I'm about to change jobs (or considering it) and its a big increase.
> I had a spyder on test and a few other exotic cars but the most fun one so far was the GTR. A7s nice too.
> ...


 Tosh,
Have you used an M3 with the DCT ?, and what are your thoughts ?, regards, SIMON.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Just had that call we're all waiting for...
I'm picking my car up next Friday!

Mines a week 8 build


----------



## FrogPrince (Oct 10, 2010)

My order was placed in November, scheduled for build in week 9.

I was promised regular updates by the dealership, but I have always had to badger them for info.

Called yesterday to be told the car shows up as "at UK port" on their computer. They say they will have the car ready by next week (w/e March 26).


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Spoke to my dealer today, and my car is in the country. Will have it next weekend, if not before, regards, SIMON.  .


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

Mine was built week 8, it's scheduled to be brought over tomorrow/this weekend. If so, picking it up next Wednesday (I've been promised)!  
Andrew


----------



## zak875 (Aug 12, 2010)

Soo frustrating reading the last few posts haha, mine was a week 7 build - last Monday was told it was on a ship and I will get another update tomorrow I am praying it will be ready!!!

Zak


----------



## Mafletch (Jan 10, 2011)

Martin L said:


> Has anybody got there car yet recently?
> Spoke to my dealer and my car has made it to the UK but its the transport firm holding things up getting the car out of the docks
> My eta is still unknown...


Week 8 build TTC TFSi s-line s-tronic Daytona. Dealer said car now in UK arriving dealer on Monday


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Simon H said:


> Spoke to my dealer today, and my car is in the country. Will have it next weekend, if not before, regards, SIMON.  .


nice one Simon,bet you can't wait


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

jaybyme said:


> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> > Spoke to my dealer today, and my car is in the country. Will have it next weekend, if not before, regards, SIMON.  .
> ...


Thanks mate,
Really quite excited now, i will have a run over to look at it, as soon as it lands at the dealers, and that could be any day now. I want to have a chat with the guys that will prepare the car, and if they dont have a clue, then i will do the job myself, dont want any marks at all in the paint. When do you expect yours to land, was it June sometime ?. There are still very few S-Tronics over here, so im hoping that this will keep residuals high, at least for a while . Will do my best to run it in for a few miles, then i shall be having a chat with the guys at Revo, i still dont think they have mapped an S-Tronic yet. Regards, SIMON.  .


----------



## blane99 (Apr 19, 2010)

Here we go guys and gals 

March the 1st midnight collection 

http://195.171.43.168/pic1.jpg
http://195.171.43.168/pic2.jpg
http://195.171.43.168/pic3.jpg

Thanks for looking 

Blane


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice blane, 
does the r8 belong to you?


----------



## blane99 (Apr 19, 2010)

Haha thanks guys.

R8 is brothers..amazing car


----------



## FL3TCH (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm finally picking mine up next Friday, taken a few days off of work as well to overdose on the driving!

Insurance u-turn has put a downer on today, not looking forward to shelling out the £4,000 they are stealing off of me :twisted: ... the perils of being young.

I know it'll be worth it on Friday when I get face cramp from smiling all day long.


----------



## mon2s (Jan 1, 2011)

FL3TCH said:


> I'm finally picking mine up next Friday, taken a few days off of work as well to overdose on the driving!
> 
> Insurance u-turn has put a downer on today, not looking forward to shelling out the £4,000 they are stealing off of me :twisted: ... the perils of being young.
> 
> I know it'll be worth it on Friday when I get face cramp from smiling all day long.


That's a staggering premium FL3TCH - it seems there are benefits to ageing after all!

Hope you enjoy the car as much as I am mine - picked it up on Weds (have put a couple of pics in the 'Show us' section)


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

FL3TCH said:


> Insurance u-turn has put a downer on today, not looking forward to shelling out the £4,000 they are stealing off of me :twisted: ... the perils of being young.


FL3TCH you are kidding right? £4k for insurance - surely not? I am almost lost for words but it looks like Dick Turpin's ancestors are alive and well and working in the insurance business. I was baulking at paying circ. £750-£1000 for a RS. 
Andrew


----------



## zak875 (Aug 12, 2010)

FL3TCH said:


> I'm finally picking mine up next Friday, taken a few days off of work as well to overdose on the driving!
> 
> Insurance u-turn has put a downer on today, not looking forward to shelling out the £4,000 they are stealing off of me :twisted: ... the perils of being young.
> 
> I know it'll be worth it on Friday when I get face cramp from smiling all day long.


How old are you? Im 23 and my insurance is like £900 on the same car!!! (even though I am still waiting for it grrr)


----------



## FL3TCH (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah it's an outrage but what can you do... I'm 21 which isn't great, it covers a new audi a1 arriving just after the tt as well so i guess theres that, but i just dont think they have any interest in insuring a 21 year old on this sort of car right now... Im not considered profit, just a massive risk. It will come down in time, then I can jump up to an RS :wink:

Mon2s i saw your pics! Beautiful car, same set up as mine except for the diesel (moving from an a3 2.0tdi which I loved - torque), been trawling the web looking for all the my11 s-line daytonas i can find, those 5 segment alloys are a perfect match for the colour... Cannot wait to pick it up on friday, I remember when my dad got his first 225 mk2 coupe in 2002, the Jimmy Hendrix ad was out and they'd just redone the headlights silver... I felt like a rockstar just being mr passenger and thinking 'if i ever get one of these when im older I can die happy'... To be picking one up next week is an amazing feeling. 

Oh and thank God I didn't buy a mercedes, thoughts go out to the driver of the transporter who died today... I know we're all waiting for new cars... These guys don't get as much credit as they should. Keep up the good work, and stay safe.


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

My car landed at the dealer today. If all goes well , it will be with me on Saturday  , regards, SIMON.


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

Simon H said:


> My car landed at the dealer today. If all goes well , it will be with me on Saturday  , regards, SIMON.


SIMON, good news  , bad news for me is that mine's still in Germany - long story :twisted: :evil: ; the head honcho in the dealership group is giving Audi some stern words. Who knows when mine will come but at least they've not bent it  
Andrew


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

AEW003 said:


> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> > My car landed at the dealer today. If all goes well , it will be with me on Saturday  , regards, SIMON.
> ...


Andrew, 
Sorry to hear that mate, i hope things get resolved for you, and it arrives quickly. Im off for a nosey at it on Thursday, to make sure it hasnt been damaged in any way, or had any paint etc. You cant be vigilant enough, even with a new car. Its funny isnt it, after waiting so long for something, i feel quite nervous in respect of it being as good as i hope it will be, im sure it will. If its rubbish, i will let you know, so you can cancel yours :lol: . Regards, SIMON.  .


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

Simon H said:


> AEW003 said:
> 
> 
> > Simon H said:
> ...


Thanks mate. I inquired about if the car had been damaged and as such was delayed, apparently the computer system at the dealers flash pink so it's v. obvious that it has been. If yours is crap let me know and I won't look forward to getting mine so much.   Andrew


----------



## danda (Mar 10, 2011)

Enjoyed a day long test drive at the weekend and subsequently ordered a TDI Sline Black Edition in Phantom black with alloy wheel option, light/rain pack, park assist, isofix etc
Managed to get a slot in the march dealer allocation, now looking forward to a build date and usual Audi email updates plus trying to keep it clean! and having some fun.

Good experience of ordering through Poole Audi, who we bought our other car from, customer service was excellent again; much better than our experiences of Southampton, Portsmouth and Basingstoke Audi who didn't return calls, didn't do what they said, couldn't answer technical or configuration queries and generally gave the impression of couldn't be bothered, just wanted someone to walk in and buy a car, not ask questions before buying.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Simon H said:


> AEW003 said:
> 
> 
> > Simon H said:
> ...


a bit envious Simon ,I hope to see some pictures tonight then.
I hope the weathers nice this weekend.What could be nicer.picking up a new RS and spending the weekend getting to know each other,lol
Mines still build week 19/20 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

a bit envious Simon ,I hope to see some pictures tonight then.
I hope the weathers nice this weekend.What could be nicer.picking up a new RS and spending the weekend getting to know each other,lol
Mines still build week 19/20 [smiley=bigcry.gif][/quote]

Hi Mate, i wont get the car until this Saturday. I did travel over to the dealers first thing this morning, to have a look. I have been a little nervous this week, as to wether i had made the right decision, but i can tell you, as soon as i saw it, i knew 100%, this it was. It looks fantastic, and it had wrappers, seatcovers and all sorts hanging off it. So when its all minted up, and in the handover area, i think it will be an absolute treat, roll on Saturday, regards, SIMON.  .


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

Simon, I bet you can't wait!  Would love to see some pictures when you get it. My RS was supposedly on the ship yesterday and hence would have landed in the UK today. Expecting an update any day and best estimate for me taking delivery is next Wednesday  (I've been here before so not expecting too much). Andrew :?


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

AEW003 said:


> Simon, I bet you can't wait!  Would love to see some pictures when you get it. My RS was supposedly on the ship yesterday and hence would have landed in the UK today. Expecting an update any day and best estimate for me taking delivery is next Wednesday  (I've been here before so not expecting too much). Andrew :?


Andrew,
Yes, im a little excited, after finally seeing it today. I didnt really get to have a good look at it either, it was on a ramp with a techy guy, fiddling about with it, and he said he was taking it out of transport mode, with some computer. It was an instant, yes, ive made the right decision. Me and the Mrs are making a day of it, going up on the train, in first class, so we might get a cup of tea chucked in , then off out for some scran somewhere. So at this stage, its a definate no no, to cancelling yours :lol: . Will report more when its sat on the drive, regards, SIMON.  .


----------



## zak875 (Aug 12, 2010)

AEW003 said:


> Simon, I bet you can't wait!  Would love to see some pictures when you get it. My RS was supposedly on the ship yesterday and hence would have landed in the UK today. Expecting an update any day and best estimate for me taking delivery is next Wednesday  (I've been here before so not expecting too much). Andrew :?


Sounds like me and you both mate, mines been at the docks for 10 days and was built 5 weeks ago and still no sign of it!!! grrr

Zak


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

Simon H said:


> AEW003 said:
> 
> 
> > Simon, I bet you can't wait!  Would love to see some pictures when you get it. My RS was supposedly on the ship yesterday and hence would have landed in the UK today. Expecting an update any day and best estimate for me taking delivery is next Wednesday  (I've been here before so not expecting too much). Andrew :?
> ...


Simon, that's doing it properly and in style!  Andrew


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

At last after 4 months of waiting I am picking up my RS in about an hour.


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

AEW003 said:


> At last after 4 months of waiting I am picking up my RS in about an hour.


Great news matey,
Im sure you will love it, have a great day.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

AEW003 said:


> At last after 4 months of waiting I am picking up my RS in about an hour.


Hope it all went well


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

Martin L said:


> AEW003 said:
> 
> 
> > At last after 4 months of waiting I am picking up my RS in about an hour.
> ...


Yes, very well. Car is fabulous.
Spent the last 8 hours laughing; it's great fun!
Done nearly 200 miles today. Photos to follow.
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Andrew


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

AEW003 said:


> Martin L said:
> 
> 
> > AEW003 said:
> ...


I've had my car a week now and only have just past 200. I know poor showing by me. Darn work getting in the way


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

There's always the weekend 8)


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Ive only done 180 miles in mine so far. Just been out for a quick drive, this car is so smooth, fantastic.


----------



## SuzukaGrey (Mar 24, 2011)

I have had my car for 8 days now and i have done 650 miles  Loving it so far!

Cheers


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

All 3 of you........

Pictures please!!!!

or STFU!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## SuzukaGrey (Mar 24, 2011)

Redscouse said:


> All 3 of you........
> 
> Pictures please!!!!
> 
> ...


haha paul,
There you go
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=200625


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Was gonna correct myself after i posted.... ive seen and commented on yours buddy.

But the other two need to man up and post some pictures hahaha :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

Redscouse said:


> All 3 of you........
> 
> Pictures please!!!!
> 
> ...


I'll get some done over this weekend (hopefully the sun will appear at some point). Andrew


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

AEW003 said:


> I'll get some done over this weekend (hopefully the sun will appear at some point). Andrew


Nice one buddy


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Me too,
Ive found an old digi camera, so i will fire up the kettle this weekend, because it runs off steam, its that old :lol: , regards, SIMON.


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

Simon H said:


> Me too,
> Ive found an old digi camera, so i will fire up the kettle this weekend, because it runs off steam, its that old :lol: , regards, SIMON.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I think I have the same camera as you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

AEW003 said:


> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> > Me too,
> ...


Andrew,
Does yours say Brownie on the side ?.  :lol: .


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

Simon H said:


> AEW003 said:
> 
> 
> > Simon H said:
> ...


Simon, Yes, and I still know how to work it properly! :mrgreen: Andrew


----------



## CapoGT (Apr 30, 2010)

Have just ordered the TT 2.0 TSFi Black Edition from Dulwich Audi. Ibis White Expected delivery mid-late June.(or so i hope)


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

I ordered a 2.0 s-line TFSI coupe in ibis white on 15th March,phoned dealer today and he reckons he will hear from Audi with a delivery date by the end of the week.I was told June-ish when I ordered :wink:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I have just had an e mail from the dealer, the tts is built and waiting shipment to the uk


----------



## matty182 (Mar 4, 2011)

2.0TFSI in Ibis White, scheduled for build W/C 30th May, delivery early June I guess?

I'm impatient at the best of times but this will be a killer!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Matty, it seemed a long time, 6 months when i ordered mine, but its gone pretty quick really, i am wishing away the days now though


----------

